# Spintech it is......



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

so i made my choice to go with the spintech 304 stainless system with the 4" tips. from the videos it sounds like what im looking for. ive heard them through the youtube but was wondering if any one within 20 miles or so of Anaheim has the system an would be willing to meet up with me to exchange words about the system and of course, so i could hear the it . other than that im stuck between the H or X pipe but am leaning toward the H pipe because i love that deep muscle car tone. any suggestions on which to go with?? 

im getting a k&n intake with the system as well. i have 1200$ to spend on the car and i want the sound to be just right first (ive had the car for a week and i love it but it isnt loud enough for me) any words of advice on wat to do or neighbors willing to meet me would be unbelievably helpful!!!

thanx guys alot, neal


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

man i've been debating on spintech or corsa sport now for about 2 weeks. have a 06' for about a month now, just wayyyyy to quiet, sux. i think im going w/ corsa sport. i found a system for around the same price as a spintech system. just confused on wht i should get.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah i was considering the corsa but they are too much. i made my choice it was the 2.5 inch spintech with the 4" tips with a k&n intake and a diablosport programmer. i just paid for it soo hahahah we'll see how it all turns out!!!


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> yeah i was considering the corsa but they are too much. i made my choice it was the 2.5 inch spintech with the 4" tips with a k&n intake and a diablosport programmer. i just paid for it soo hahahah we'll see how it all turns out!!!


great system, I have the same on mine. I always get compliments on the sound not over bearing just a sweeet note of power!
:rofl:


----------

